# Employment Ideas



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

I am currently working my way into the law enforcement field and I am doing work that allows me that flexibility. However, the problem is that the pay is terrible and it's really killing me in more ways than one:blink: . I have to stay in the job until the beginning of March and then I am free to do whatever else, and I don't foresee a police job coming through by then.

Any suggestions for good employment that may give experience and would have a feasible start date at the beginning of March? Just looking for better pay and something that I wouldn't feel guilty about leaving (probably by the summer). Thanks for the time.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

RedWaterMan said:


> I am currently working my way into the law enforcement field and I am doing work that allows me that flexibility. However, the problem is that the pay is terrible and it's really killing me in more ways than one:blink: . I have to stay in the job until the beginning of March and then I am free to do whatever else, and I don't foresee a police job coming through by then.
> 
> Any suggestions for good employment that may give experience and would have a feasible start date at the beginning of March? Just looking for better pay and something that I wouldn't feel guilty about leaving (probably by the summer). Thanks for the time.


Look into private security work. Alot of companies offer "per diem" slots that let you work whenever you want. If you work "per diem" I do not think that alot of companies offer you benefits.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

If you know what city or town you will eventually work for I would try to get on any department in that town. I was a school custodian for many years and now have all of that time towards my pension, longevity and vacation benefits.

Security experience is nice but starting out with longevity, knowing the buildings and knowing the people who live and work in town is better.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

bluesamurai22 said:


> I was a school custodian for many years and now have all of that time towards my pension, longevity and vacation benefits.


Kinda like Hong Kong Fooey (janitor by day, crimefighter by night). Sorry, couldn't resist that one.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

2 words...Loss Prevention...work with local police depts, apprehend sh*theads from shoplifters to purse/wallet thieves. Also you get great and sometimes better interpersonal communication skills than almost any other LE related field other than police of course. Look into it, but stay away from these 3: Lowes, Home Depot, and Stop and Shop...everywhere else should be good. Hours are good, pay ranges from $9-$15 an hour depending on experience, education, etc.. the usual. Definatley something to look into, I did it for 5 years.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

LawMan2545 said:


> 2 words...Loss Prevention...work with local police depts, apprehend sh*theads from shoplifters to purse/wallet thieves. Also you get great and sometimes better interpersonal communication skills than almost any other LE related field other than police of course. Look into it, but stay away from these 3: Lowes, Home Depot, and Stop and Shop...everywhere else should be good. Hours are good, pay ranges from $9-$15 an hour depending on experience, education, etc.. the usual. Definatley something to look into, I did it for 5 years.


I'd avoid Shaws too. I worked in asset protection for Sears for a short while, it was a fun little experience.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> I'd avoid Shaws too. I worked in asset protection for Sears for a short while, it was a fun little experience.


My time at Shaws was fun...just only try for 2 market areas City or Boston North, everywhere else is slow and floorwalking...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

K9Vinny said:


> Kinda like Hong Kong Fooey (janitor by day, crimefighter by night). Sorry, couldn't resist that one.


Nice vinny!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

EOD1 said:


> Nice vinny!


try dispatching. u get experience on the interworking of a PD. get your name known. but read the dispatcher and police working together thread. but the job isn't for everyone, its not like being on the street but it will measure ur ability to operate under pressure and will hone and develop your skills to multitask. also when that police job does come up the cop(s) doing ur background will be talking to other cops. having a chief of police on ur side as a refrence is good.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

LawMan2545 said:


> 2 words...Loss Prevention...work with local police depts, apprehend sh*theads from shoplifters to purse/wallet thieves. Also you get great and sometimes better interpersonal communication skills than almost any other LE related field other than police of course. Look into it, but stay away from these 3: Lowes, Home Depot, and Stop and Shop...everywhere else should be good. Hours are good, pay ranges from $9-$15 an hour depending on experience, education, etc.. the usual. Definatley something to look into, I did it for 5 years.


 Why would you want to stay away from those 3? J/W because I saw home depot was hiring for LP and was thinking of applying for it.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

SJR87 said:


> Why would you want to stay away from those 3? J/W because I saw home depot was hiring for LP and was thinking of applying for it.


Home Depot is under A LOT of scrutiny because of 2 bad apprehensions by gung ho guys. One guy got stopped and banned for absent mindedly pocketing a pencil, granted it is leaving with unpaid merchandise, but to ban him then fine him for a pencil that was 39 cents is insane. Then a few months ago they stopped a kid for his OWN tape measure and accused him of stealing it, when it was his. So there hands will be tied and policies will be very different. Also, insider information told me they fired 2 LP guys for fighting with a shoplifter...larceny well over $250...one kid got knocked into a coma, sent his pink slip to the hospital...and they were in the right and defending themselves...granted its hearsay because I am getting that story 2nd hand, but the other two were in the news.

Now Stop and Shop...they treat all their employees like shit, literally. Low pay compared to other LP jobs. $8.50 an hour no experience, to start...McDonalds floorwashers make more. Also, its all internal paperwork no, no actual external theft detection, more detering than stopping. Also, local depts are getting really pissed off with the Red Tape they have to go through just to see a video, let alone get a copy of one.

Lowes, 48 hours is full time, and you have to take a 2 week course in CT. Also they will not hire you if you are in school, period. Guy was an asshole to me when I applied and found out I was doing school at the time. He said it was, and I quote, "unacceptable" because Lowes is a career not a stepping stone...Sorry to all LP people, LP is not nor will ever be a career...

Thats my take...try Shaws...very flexible hours...starts at $12 an hour w/o experience or a degree...full medical, dental, 401 K, eye, direct deposit...only thing you have to worry about in Boston North is extreme favoritism and a few asshole co-workers...


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey lawman thanks for the heads up. Its good to get the info like that before you end up in a bad spot that could tarnish your reputation.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

SJR87 said:


> Hey lawman thanks for the heads up. Its good to get the info like that before you end up in a bad spot that could tarnish your reputation.


Heard Kohls, JC Penny, Costcos, and Sears are also good places...Also, try and hit up depts. for summer employment. Maine coast, NH coast, and the cape are always looking...you are more apt to score a job out of MA because they don't require academy training to get hired for a 3 month job. Then look around for Auxiliary Police, put yourself through NERPE, $300+ and 23 saturdays in a row, not a bad deal. Also, if you have time and $500-$1,200 take an EMT course...Good tip, whatever the dept. that wants to hire you doesn't have to pay for, you look that much better to them.


----------



## Investigator25 (May 26, 2004)

LawMan2545 said:


> Heard Kohls, JC Penny, Costcos, and Sears are also good places...Also, try and hit up depts. for summer employment. Maine coast, NH coast, and the cape are always looking...you are more apt to score a job out of MA because they don't require academy training to get hired for a 3 month job. Then look around for Auxiliary Police, put yourself through NERPE, $300+ and 23 saturdays in a row, not a bad deal. Also, if you have time and $500-$1,200 take an EMT course...Good tip, whatever the dept. that wants to hire you doesn't have to pay for, you look that much better to them.


Just out of curiosity, what is NERPE?


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

Investigator25 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is NERPE?


*North East Regional Police Institute*
Basic Reserve/Intermittent 
Training Program at the Reading Police Academy


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*North East Regional Police Institute
*Basic Reserve/Intermittent 
Training Program at the Reading Police Academy


*AKA LEC Summer Camp*


----------



## Investigator25 (May 26, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> *North East Regional Police Institute*
> Basic Reserve/Intermittent
> Training Program at the Reading Police Academy
> 
> ...


Thanks guys (or gals). Curiosity had the best of me.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

K9Vinny said:


> Kinda like Hong Kong Fooey (janitor by day, crimefighter by night). Sorry, couldn't resist that one.


:jestera: That was funny!

:yes: Actually, custodian by night and P.I. in the daytime working details.

I think EOD1 makes a great point about doing dispatch. This is probably the best way for anyone to get into the field here in Mass. You get some LE experience, you get to know people in the field, you get time in county retirement, you get more training, jobs are widely available, you get longevity if you stay in the same city or town and you would get T&E points on future promo exams.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

LawMan2545 said:


> My time at Shaws was fun...just only try for 2 market areas City or Boston North, everywhere else is slow and floorwalking...


I second that opinion.
I had a great time working at Shaws The City market area was a fun time.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

LawMan2545 said:


> Thats my take...try Shaws...very flexible hours...starts at $12 an hour w/o experience or a degree...full medical, dental, 401 K, eye, direct deposit...only thing you have to worry about in Boston North is extreme favoritism and a few asshole co-workers...


I also second this opinion. especially the last part :-D
Scott :rock:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Avoid most LP jobs IMO. Get a sales job that gets you experience talking to all kinds people.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Join the military. If you have a degree, try for an officer position, pay and advancements are very good.


----------



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

LawMan2545 said:


> Now Stop and Shop...they treat all their employees like shit, literally. Low pay compared to other LP jobs. $8.50 an hour no experience, to start...McDonalds floorwashers make more. Also, its all internal paperwork no, no actual external theft detection, more detering than stopping. Also, local depts are getting really pissed off with the Red Tape they have to go through just to see a video, let alone get a copy of one.


I have to disagree with you (no offense)

I work Full-Time loss prevention for stop and shop. 11.00/hr (still shit) 16.00/hr Sundays/holidays/overtime. 40 hour weeks.

Have great health (Blue cross) dental and vision benifits. Plus I get life insurance, stocks and a bunch more.

Whenever my local police department stops in I let them see a video right away. If they need a copy it will of course be a couple minutes. Plus since my store has so much theft I tend to write and submit lots of police statements/apprehension reports all the time.

Like I said, no offense to you, and none taken on my behalf.


----------

